# JBL e700



## Ian Holdich (1 Jun 2012)

I bought this filter and have been running it on my 80cm for just over 4 months now and it has been cleaned twice now. I just wanted to share the flow rate of it (the filter hasn't been cleaned for a month), this is it at water change today. I bought the filter to replace the Hydor prime 30, which had gotten noisy. I'm just so surprised how the JBL filter has kept it's flow, it's packed with Seachem Matrix, sponge, purigen and carbon. So god knows what the flow would be like if i removed all of that. Heres a quick vid of the filter 4 months on...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AT4vwJ96Sa0&hd=1


----------



## Alastair (1 Jun 2012)

I saw that 30000 litre an hour pond pump just hidden behind there. Ha ha ;0) that's some flow mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 Jun 2012)

The flow rate hasn't dropped a bit since i got it. It's also as quiet as a mouse. In the first vid i hadn't cleaned the spray bar.



in fact it appears to have improved! lol J/K


----------



## Ian Holdich (1 Jun 2012)

FAO Alister here's how loud the filter is...

This is filmed with a Iphone with the audio setting at it's highest.



and here it is selling at £60!!

http://www.aquariumonline.co.uk/jbl_cri ... 02203.html


----------



## awtong (1 Jun 2012)

That's very impressive Ian.

I got a 2nd hand JBL I think it was the e900 and fitted it to the mother in law's tank and I was very impressed with it.  They seem very well made filters.

Andy


----------



## ZliBrka (3 Jun 2012)

I agree with you - very good filter!
I have e701 for about a year now and it works perfectly.


----------



## Antipofish (4 Jun 2012)

JBL would be my filter of choice for my second or backup filter for sure.  Im not saying they are only worthy of those roles either.  Clearly they are very good filters.  If I had not been fortunate enough to end up with my Eheim Pro3E then I reckon I would have gone with twin e901's.   That flow is VERY VERY impressive Ian.  I knew that already though.  The e1500 I sold to Luis near as damnit blasted the tank into the troposphere !!!


----------



## ghostsword (5 Jun 2012)

I only use Jbl, got a e1200 and two e900. They are silent and great work horses. Even with lots of purigen on the canisters no flow drop. Amazing filters, much better than eheim in my opinion. 


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Antipofish (5 Jun 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I only use Jbl, got a e1200 and two e900. They are silent and great work horses. Even with lots of purigen on the canisters no flow drop. Amazing filters, much better than eheim in my opinion.
> 
> 
> ___________________________
> ...




Ahem, you mean an e1500 don't you ?


----------



## nduli (26 Jun 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> I bought this filter and have been running it on my 80cm for just over 4 months now and it has been cleaned twice now. I just wanted to share the flow rate of it (the filter hasn't been cleaned for a month), this is it at water change today. I bought the filter to replace the Hydor prime 30, which had gotten noisy. I'm just so surprised how the JBL filter has kept it's flow, it's packed with Seachem Matrix, sponge, purigen and carbon. So god knows what the flow would be like if i removed all of that. Heres a quick vid of the filter 4 months on...





Ian

2 quick questions

What's the total tank volume of the 80cm tank you are running with the 700?
Are you still happy with the performance of the filter a year on, flow, maintenance relIability etc?

I have an 80*45*45 and potentially might upgrade this year to slightly larger (pushing over 200l) so debating the 901 or the 1501 but saw your flow on a 700......


----------



## Ian Holdich (26 Jun 2013)

nduli said:


> Ian
> 
> 2 quick questions
> 
> ...



Hi there nduli, the tank volume was 125ltr, you'd be pushing it at 200ltr. I actually sold the filter, as I got a cheaper ehiem. Jbl are great filters though. I'd be tempted to buy a 1501 if I was you, as they have flow controls also.


----------



## LancsRick (26 Jun 2013)

I've got an e700 and two e901's here, and also own 2 eheim 2217's. I can't praise the JBL's highly enough, they're absolutely brilliant, and would be top of my list for any future purchases without a second thought.


----------



## nduli (26 Jun 2013)

Cheers guys. Appreciate the quick feedback.


----------



## MirandaB (26 Jun 2013)

That's good to here as just got a "free" one subscribing to PFK


----------



## Eboeagles (26 Jun 2013)

It is good to hear as I have one ready to go. I just need to get round to planting my new tank!


----------



## nduli (29 Jul 2013)

LancsRick said:


> I've got an e700 and two e901's here, and also own 2 eheim 2217's. I can't praise the JBL's highly enough, they're absolutely brilliant, and would be top of my list for any future purchases without a second thought.


 
Does the 901 have some form of flow control?  - speccing out my new tank and believe my volume will not be higher than 150-160L in real terms so rather than the 1501 i was thinking of going for the smaller and cheaper 901 but wanted to know if i can haul flow back if i need to..


----------



## Arhino74 (29 Jul 2013)

Ive got the e701 from new, there are no taps or devices to restrict the flow rate and Its super quiet.


----------



## tim (30 Jul 2013)

Flow can be restricted on all the cristalprofi range of filters with the lever on the return pipe.i would opt for the 1501 on a 150 ltr tank


----------

